# House breaking an adult foster dog?



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't say for actual fostering but dogs I have adopted from a pound that were adults one, a one year old huskie was perfectly house broken, the other a less than one year old Sheltie was very confused about the whole thing and it took me about a month to get him to know where he was supposed to go. A yellow lab who was 2 when she came to live here was on and off, mostly off but got it eventually.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I have found that most, adults are house broken, they and we just need to get use to thier schdules for potty breaks...


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

Ywo of my foster were not potty trained. So whenever they started sniffing i would take them out. They got the idea fairly easily. Now I have a third foster who was rescued from the pound is extremly houstrained. I am really excited about that. He practically crosses his legs if he needs to go really bad.:


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

my first rescued golden was kept in a crate of some sort, who knows, she was a puppy breeder, when we adopted her from the rescue she circled when we would take her out, she also would find her way to the basement and the concrete floor to relive herself. however goldens are very smart and rescued goldens just want to please, within three weeks, she was on schedule and doing fine. she was approximately 6 years old. the rescue i just adopted several months ago was also a puppy breeding mom, luckily the rescuer worked very well with her and it only took a couple of weeks for scheduling her to our routine. she is about three.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

A great deal of my fosters spent their lives in puppy mills so housebreaking is typically a challenge. I find I get the best results by leashing the dog to me and crating when I'm too busy to have them leashed to me, then when I've been able to correct by catching them in the act, getting them outside...praise, praise, praise...treats galore, I can drop the leash and keep them confined in the family room, taking them out each time they go near the back door. They soon learn to connect the door to going outside. Admittedly, I foster cairn terriers and leashing them to me is relatively easy. I leashed Phoebe to me after her spay so I could keep her quiet and that was rather difficult because of her size. 

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Chastity


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have had a mix, some were all ready house trained and others were not. The ones who needed to be house trained learned very quickly, usually with only one or at the most two accidents before they understood potty "outside".

It's interesting that the ones who have been outside dogs were very easy to house train, I guess their potty place was always outside so they never thought they could go inside.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

My black lab, Vanilla, was a foster when I first got her (then became a foster failure) and she was fully potty trained. I don't know her history but she has never had an accident in the house yet. When I picked her up at the transport drop-off (at 4:00 pm) I could tell she needed to go BAD so she had held it for a long time (probably early that morning).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sidney, my new foster, appears to be housebroken. She has had no accidents as of yet. If I get one that is not, I treat them like a new puppy and bring out the crate.


----------

